
On the block: squeezedbooks.com - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/2010/07/01/on-the-block-squeezedbooks-com
======
davidw
People seem to like the site, but I've set myself the challenge of working on
stuff that has a direct revenue model - I provide a service, you pay me -
rather than advertisements. It's tough, because my instincts are to just go
build something cool, and then worry about money.

